# VISA 801 Permanent partner GRANTED today!!!! THE BIGGEST DAY IN MY LIFE 15 Apr 2013



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear all,

I have just check VEVO today and know that my Permanent resident granted just 18days after submitting.

Here is my case:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18516-partner-visa-wait-more-than-2-years-no-reply.html

If anyone need any advice on interview questions for 820 or what prepared document to submit for 801, feel free to ask me.

Wish all the best things will happen for our forum members.

P/S: Thank MarkNotham for all useful information you gave me before, 
I'm really appreciated all your help.


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

Congratulation!!!!
I just got my 2nd stage document on last Friday (1 month and 3 weeks before my eligible day). I am going to submit all the paper works on next Monday. I received the AFP check last week, filled all the forms. Do I have to send all the bills, bank statements, Photo, travel tickets to them all over again?
Any suggestion and help would be really appreaciated
Thanks very much


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh wow well done, congratulations. I love to see the final steps fall into place lol you can truly relax now lol.

Louiseb


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats ocalhbt!!! lets hope mine is as quick. I am eligible from the 8th of April! I am checking VEVO daily


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

ocalhbt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just check VEVO today and know that my Permanent resident granted just 18days after submitting.
> 
> ...


Hi how u going thats fantastic news that u got ur pr .. After 18days my partner and i are waiting for our 801 visa now we will be 2years in may . We have sent all the docs for our second stage now and are just waiting for a decision can u tell me how long it took u plz


----------



## ocalhbt (Feb 6, 2013)

@ Minhthai: Yes, i sent:
- 2 x 888 form , fill check list, 2 stat
- form 80
- my Police check
- 10 pictures (different times with in 3 three years)
- All bills, mail, postage, banks statements under both/ invidual name (same address)
- rental agreement, Bond Receipt under both names, proof of weekly payment
- 2 car lisences copy with JP
- payslip, letter from employer
- will
- Any others support documents from government ( such as fishi ng lisence with name and address on it), receipt form RTA of toll charge, photo of car registration, CTP= car green slip., Tax return last 3 year to our joint acc in same address
- proof of travel flight, hotel in Australia and oversea

Just a remind: 
- all docs need to be JP (except some thing can be print out from internet)

@ Mary79:

DIAC didn't send me any paper to ask for document for second stage, already 3 months after my eligible day, I call them and say I can't wait anymore, decide to send all things in checklist without ther request .
. I got my PR after 18 days submitting


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

ocalhbt said:


> @ Minhthai: Yes, i sent:
> - 2 x 888 form , fill check list, 2 stat
> - form 80
> - my Police check
> ...


Hi thanks for replying ... Which country r u from my husband is from a high risk country we submitted our pr visa paper work in april he will be two years in may 7 do u think they can make their decision before that.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

ocalhbt said:


> @ Minhthai: Yes, i sent:
> - 2 x 888 form , fill check list, 2 stat
> - form 80
> - my Police check
> ...


----------



## singsoon2007 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Medical examination*

Hi Ocalhbt,

I already granted 820 Temporary Visa in 2012.

I have to wait 2 years before I apply for 801 Permanent Visa.

I have done the medical examination when I applied visa 820 in the past.

My question is:

Do I need to do medical examination once more when I apply for visa 801?

How many time we have to do medical examination? My friend told me that I dont have to do medical examination for visa 801. Is that correct?

Please advice.

You help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like a definite answer to that myself. My understanding is that DIAC generally don't ask for updated medicals before the PR - but that it sometimes happens. Not sure how they determine who they're going to ask.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I have recently processed my 801 and I wasn't required to put in medicals however the form specified that it may be asked for. I think it has to do with your medical when you put in your 820 and if there were any concerns.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Dang. That means they'll probably make me do it again. Dislike.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> Dang. That means they'll probably make me do it again. Dislike.


 - I hated it too! I felt like a lab rat...


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope it will come soon for me too . It is going to be almost 4 month since I am eligible. I am in contacts with my CO she asked me to Submit some more documents as it was not asked before when I send documents for the first time for 801. Fingers crossed .....


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## sandaustforum (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Mary79,
Congrats! Mary,
I am in the exact position as you were.
Mine is 5 mths passed the 2yr mark.

I applied 820/801 on Aug 2010, and got my 820 on July 2013.
The grant visa 820 letter said to wait to hear from them for request for further information for the 801.
6 mths has passed, and I have not heard from them.
A total of 2 yrs 5mths from when I 1st applied.

Q.1. Do I go online and apply? now that they have online for 801?
Q.2 What are the docs I need to attach online?
Do I have to supply financial proof that we pay grocery bills etc and photos with friends, trips etc?
Q.3 I have actually asked my witnesses to fill in the 888 forms and the stat. declar forms filled in by me n my partner,4-5 mths ago.
Are they consider still valid to be attached?
Q.4 Anything scanned in colour still have to be certified true copies?

Your advise and info. is greatly appreciated.
Please tell me what you have done to get the 820 so fast.
Congrats! I have to do exactly what you've done.
Thanks so much Mary79!

Cheers,
sandaustforum


----------



## singsoon2007 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Sandaust,

Hello, My name is Soon. I am from Malaysia too.

I 'm also in the queue for visa 801 processing. My eligibility date is 18/01/2014. I rang immi a week before Christmas and asked why they have not sent me anything for visa 801 application. Then they replied me with an link which was very very helpful.

Partner (Permanent) Calculator

I just followed the steps and submitted all the documents to IMMI before Christmas.

After two weeks they sent me an email to tell me that they have received all my documents.

Now I just have to wait for the news about my visa. They said processing time is 6 to 8 months. Nothing I can do now apart from waiting for it. I just have to focus on my job and in the mean time waiting for the news from immi.

Good luck to you.

If you have other questions, I am very happy to answer you.

Have a nice weekend.

Regards.


----------



## sandaustforum (Jan 11, 2014)

*801 docs*

hi soon,
tks for your prompt reply!

my questions are:
1. did u do online?
2. what are the docs u sent in?
3 cert true copy forms 888 and stat declare? 
4. cert true copy drivers license and passport even scanned in colour?
5. according to applicant stat declare form, you have to prove u share home expenses etc? and evidence of social outings? did u do this and what did u enclose?

I have actually have my witnesses signed the 888 forms and me n my partner filled the stat. declar. forms 4-5 mths ago as i was supposed to hear from them by end of aug last year. 
Will these forms be still valid if i submit now?

Please tell me exactly what u did so i know what to do exactly as well.
Thanks so much, Soon for your great help!

Cheers,
sandaustforum


----------



## singsoon2007 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Sandaust,

Write to my email: [email protected]

We will go from there. Ok?

Regards.


----------



## nonick (Apr 5, 2014)

congratulation happy to hear that


----------



## klippy (May 28, 2014)

Hi all,

From where I can check my eligible day/date?
Thanks a lot

Cheers,
Klippy


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Klippy - your 801 eligible date is exactly two years later after your 820/801 application was lodged. You can see the two dates in my signature block below. Cheers...



klippy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From where I can check my eligible day/date?
> Thanks a lot
> ...


----------



## klippy (May 28, 2014)

Dinkum said:


> Hi Klippy - your 801 eligible date is exactly two years later after your 820/801 application was lodged. You can see the two dates in my signature block below. Cheers...


Thanks Dinkum


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

It was exactly 2 years when u first lodged ur application. However I notice that it will show you ur eligible date is 2 months after that when u check online thro Immi web


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

panda said:


> It was exactly 2 years when u first lodged ur application. However I notice that it will show you ur eligible date is 2 months after that when u check online thro Immi web


Where online? I was just on the Immi Permanent Partner Visa calculator, and it's saying you can apply now if you applied for your 820/309 on 8 November 2012 or earlier.


----------



## klippy (May 28, 2014)

panda said:


> It was exactly 2 years when u first lodged ur application. However I notice that it will show you ur eligible date is 2 months after that when u check online thro Immi web


Thanks Panda


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Where online? I was just on the Immi Permanent Partner Visa calculator, and it's saying you can apply now if you applied for your 820/309 on 8 November 2012 or earlier.


Hi ColegeGirl, when I checked the calculator, the date is

Saturday, 11 August 2012


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

In Australia, 8/11/2012 is the 8th of November, not the 11th of August. Perhaps they should write the dates out instead of printing them in that format to avoid confusing for other countries where that's not how dates are formatted.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> In Australia, 8/11/2012 is the 8th of November, not the 11th of August. Perhaps they should write the dates out instead of printing them in that format to avoid confusing for other countries where that's not how dates are formatted.


Hi CG apart from the USA and a couple of other countries most places use DD/MM/YYYY. 
The accepted ISO standard, ISO 8601, is YYYY/MM/DD which removes any chance of confusion.


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> In Australia, 8/11/2012 is the 8th of November, not the 11th of August. Perhaps they should write the dates out instead of printing them in that format to avoid confusing for other countries where that's not how dates are formatted.


Hi CG, sorry to be a pain. I've checked the calculator again

Partner (Permanent) Calculator

which does indicate the formate of

Lodgement date 
Saturday, 11 August 2012

It actually elimiate the confusion from my perspective.

Maybe I'm missing somehing?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi CG apart from the USA and a couple of other countries most places use DD/MM/YYYY.
> The accepted ISO standard, ISO 8601, is YYYY/MM/DD which removes any chance of confusion.


I agree and understand, Steve, but happyheroes seems to be saying that 8/11/2012 means August 11th. That's why I was acknowledging that other countries do format dates differently and perhaps they should use words instead of numbers in that format to eliminate the confusion that seems to be happening.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Clear dates*

I agree with you CG. It's always best to spell out the month. I usually spell out the day of the week too.



CollegeGirl said:


> I agree and understand, Steve, but happyheroes seems to be saying that 8/11/2012 means August 11th. That's why I was acknowledging that other countries do format dates differently and perhaps they should use words instead of numbers in that format to eliminate the confusion that seems to be happening.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

happyheros said:


> Hi CG, sorry to be a pain. I've checked the calculator again
> 
> Partner (Permanent) Calculator
> 
> ...


Where are you seeing that? On that page, the below is what I see. Are you seeing something different?


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

I see "Saturday 11 August 2012"

Very strange!


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Lodgement date 
Saturday, 11 August 2012 


I don't know how to attached the image, I'm happy to send you what I saw by email


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Where are you seeing that? On that page, the below is what I see. Are you seeing something different?
> 
> View attachment 290


Lodgement date 
Saturday, 11 August 2012


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What in the actual heck? That is BIZARRE. Why would it show up two different ways?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

To add to the bizarreness, I just tried it on a Firefox browser instead and it shows "11/8/2012." What the....


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Is your primary browser set to display dates in the US format, no matter the actual format of where they are hosted?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No - in fact, the operating system on my current computer was downloaded in Australia, as were all the other programs on my computer. I have them all set to Australian English, etc. because I want to learn to spell things the Aussie way, haha. I'll check the settings, but it would be bizarre if it is set that way.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyway, sorry for the confusion happyheros, but you can see where it came from! They really need to change the way that webpage works. 

I'm still not seeing how that leads panda to believe the eligibility date is two years plus two months after you applied, though - if someone applied on 11 August 2012 and is eligible to apply now, that would indicate they're eligible to apply two months *before* their two year anniversary, not two months after. (Though of course the application won't be procesesed until after hte actual two-year anniversary date).


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Dynamic dates*

Hi CG - The Immigration website is scripted and can detect the geographic location of the viewer. Depending on the scripting language used it can set the date format on dynamic pages accordingly. This would happen unless the programmer explicitly formats the date in fixed format, regardless of the viewers location. Hope this helps a bit.



CollegeGirl said:


> What in the actual heck? That is BIZARRE. Why would it show up two different ways?


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Anyway, sorry for the confusion happyheros, but you can see where it came from! They really need to change the way that webpage works.
> 
> I'm still not seeing how that leads panda to believe the eligibility date is two years plus two months after you applied, though - if someone applied on 11 August 2012 and is eligible to apply now, that would indicate they're eligible to apply two months *before* their two year anniversary, not two months after. (Though of course the application won't be procesesed until after hte actual two-year anniversary date).


Hi CG, I agree with you, the immigration department will normally send request for additional information 2 months prior to the actual eligible date, definitely not 2 months after the eligible date.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Dinkum said:


> Hi CG - The Immigration website is scripted and can detect the geographic location of the viewer. Depending on the scripting language used it can set the date format on dynamic pages accordingly. This would happen unless the programmer explicitly formats the date in fixed format, regardless of the viewers location. Hope this helps a bit.


Considering I'm in Sydney, I think it *failed* at determining my geographic location.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> To add to the bizarreness, I just tried it on a Firefox browser instead and it shows "11/8/2012." What the....


It is to do with the browser. IE shows it as Saturday..... where Google Chrome and Firefox show it is 11/8/2012.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Wandering dates...*

Hi Mish and CG
Thanks for pointing out the browser inconsistency too, as well as the two months error. I have just sent them detailed feedback on date display in four different browsers. Hope it assists... Cheers 



Mish said:


> It is to do with the browser. IE shows it as Saturday..... where Google Chrome and Firefox show it is 11/8/2012.


----------



## Manito (Jun 26, 2014)

*Application for 801*

Dear ocalhbt,

I expect to submit application for 801 in this October.
So I would like to know that: 
- Can I make AFP before October?
- Beside of Photos, Bill, Air Ticket.. can you recommend what should I prepared for submit my application for 801?
- Do I need to do health check again or not?
- Can you advice me what are your experiences?

Thank,
Manito


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Manito,



Manito said:


> Dear ocalhbt,
> 
> I expect to submit application for 801 in this October.
> So I would like to know that:
> ...


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am looking forward for applying permanent resident as well. I am just a little confused of what visa would that be. I understand that 309/100 is an offshore visa and 820/801 is an onshore application. Now I am Partner Provisional 309 currently in living in Sydney. Am I right that I should apply for 801? *****confused***

Kind Regards,

JEdwards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No - the 100 is the permanent component of the 309 visa. You'll apply for the 100.


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> No - the 100 is the permanent component of the 309 visa. You'll apply for the 100.


Much appreciated CollegeGirl thank you 

I just checked the partner permanent visa calculator and says eligible to apply if lodgement made before or earlier than 9/12/2012. Is that means from the date I lodge my application for 309?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

JEdwards said:


> Much appreciated CollegeGirl thank you
> 
> I just checked the partner permanent visa calculator and says eligible to apply if lodgement made before or earlier than 9/12/2012. Is that means from the date I lodge my application for 309?


Yes it does! Did you apply for your 309 if April 2012? If so, you're already eligible to apply for your PR (100) visa! You can do it online at immi.gov.au.


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes it does! Did you apply for your 309 if April 2012? If so, you're already eligible to apply for your PR (100) visa! You can do it online at immi.gov.au.


Yes I applied Apr 2012. My husband thought it's from the day when the visa is granted should we start to count that's why I am a little confused. Does it matter that I applied for PMV first than got married in December 2012 we was advised to submit marriage certificate which we did submit including photos and other supporting documents. And they grant me with 309 July 2013.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, that doesn't matter. It's from the date you made your original application. You're already eligible.


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> No, that doesn't matter. It's from the date you made your original application. You're already eligible.


Oh really! What a silly goose I am not knowing.....anyway thank you CollegeGirl such a great info. I will definitely start my papers ASAP.... Feeling excited!!!!!

I shall probably update my info it might be helpful to those who have similar situation as mine.
From: Philippines applied @ OZ embassy Singapore
On: Apr 2012 (was on work visa @ Singapore)
Visa: PMV 300
Applied tourist visa June 2012: denied reason medical issue
(Was advise to wait for the PMV and only by then they look at my application)
To clear my medical took me 9 months, the most stressful period of my life
December 2012: is our planned wedding in OZ due to visa not granted, we decide to have civil marriage in Singapore. (We are real and genuine couple) My husband and I went to the embassy to follow up and was advise to provide a copy of marriage certificate.
July 1, 2012 visa granted Partner 309 instead of PMV.

I happy to share my experience to all you may ask any info I will try best to help.

Thank you so much!


----------



## chris80 (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

Yahooo!!!!!! I am so happy got my PR today subclass 100
April 4, 2014 is my eligibility date but didn't receive any letter for 2nd stage visa until July 21, we emailed the immi and was advised to submit the application within 28 days.
July 22,2014 application submitted/online
July 25,2014 received a call to get a new AFP check
Aug 1,2014 provided the AFP and email the immi at the same time and the 4th I got an email that the visa has been decide and will receive the details shortly.
Voila....!!!! PR is granted.


Thank you so much to this forum it is indeed very helpful. Thank you all who contributes helpful information tirelessly.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



JEdwards said:


> Yahooo!!!!!! I am so happy got my PR today subclass 100
> April 4, 2014 is my eligibility date but didn't receive any letter for 2nd stage visa until July 21, we emailed the immi and was advised to submit the application within 28 days.
> July 22,2014 application submitted/online
> July 25,2014 received a call to get a new AFP check
> ...


*BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! to you and your partner.
Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. Take Care

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> *BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! to you and your partner.
> Hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Thanks for sharing such a great news with us. Take Care
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Becky*


Thank you Becky26 it's always good to hear a good news. Good luck to your visa. Surely you will get it soon as well.

kind regards


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

JEdwards said:


> Thank you Becky26 it's always good to hear a good news. Good luck to your visa. Surely you will get it soon as well.
> 
> kind regards


Thanks darl! I hope so too


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We're all going to do a dance when Becky gets hers. 

Big congrats, JEdwards!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> We're all going to do a dance when Becky gets hers.
> 
> Big congrats, JEdwards!


THANK YOU GUYS!!! These kind and encouraging words keep me going 

Many Thanks!
Becky


----------



## JEdwards (Jul 5, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> We're all going to do a dance when Becky gets hers.
> 
> Big congrats, JEdwards!


Absolutely CollegeGirl  thanks for all the information and response to my query. Truly appreciated.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Congratulation!!!!!*



ocalhbt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just check VEVO today and know that my Permanent resident granted just 18days after submitting.
> 
> ...


Dear ocalhbt,

CONGRATULATION FOR YOUR ACHIEVEMENT

And I hope you enjoy in life with your partner without any stress any more.

Pray for all of us to succeed also.

HAPPY
Hassan


----------



## flowerpot (Mar 11, 2014)

*801 visa*

hi there
congratulations for your pr
also, my sponsor and i have been invited for the interview at melbourne office.
i had submitted almost all the documents you and other people suggested.
but sitll , we have to go for interview which is very scary at the moment because i dont know what we miss or what they found is not right so called for an interview.
do you have any idea what happens in the interview and questions? we did onshore application
please help.

flowerpot



ocalhbt said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just check VEVO today and know that my Permanent resident granted just 18days after submitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

flowerpot said:


> hi there
> congratulations for your pr
> also, my sponsor and i have been invited for the interview at melbourne office.
> i had submitted almost all the documents you and other people suggested.
> ...


For onshore applications they usually interview people where they have doubts about the relationship. I have also heard that they are getting hard core on the 801 due to fraudulent applications and people separating after they gain PR.

There is a sticky thread about interview questions. Basically they will ask you questions about your relationship. Try and relax as the questions are pretty easy .


----------

